# Parts & Misc for sale - Unbelievable Bargain



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=212161

There's a reason why you had this for sale last year, this year and why you will have it still for sale next year...

I know we all value our stuff higher than they are prob worth but some of the for sale item prices are laughable


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I was just thinking the samething


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

see this is why there should be an option to respond to sale items.. so you can tell the tossers publicly that there shit is overpriced.

because they cant be challenged on there pricing on there thread, they constantly get away with it.. and ive no doubt some unsuspecting member will fall for it..

mods.... allow us to post on sale threads. it would allow us to warn others of overpriced items or rip off merchants.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

alun said:


> see this is why there should be an option to respond to sale items.. so you can tell the tossers publicly that there shit is overpriced.
> 
> because they cant be challenged on there pricing on there thread, they constantly get away with it.. and ive no doubt some unsuspecting member will fall for it..
> 
> mods.... allow us to post on sale threads. it would allow us to warn others of overpriced items or rip off merchants.


They're not bothered as long as their job is easier :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

manphibian said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > see this is why there should be an option to respond to sale items.. so you can tell the tossers publicly that there shit is overpriced.
> ...


nothing to do with making it easier for us or that we are not bothered, we have to go by the forum rules as well :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

give me admin rights for a day trev  will have some fun m8


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> give me admin rights for a day trev  will have some fun m8


its bad enough with you being a member never mind with Adim rights :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

trev said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > give me admin rights for a day trev  will have some fun m8
> ...


basssst just spat me frosties everywhere then, nice reply bud lol


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

gazzer1964 said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


underestimated you gazzer you must have some intelligence eating frosties, thought you would still be on the rusks :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

alun said:


> see this is why there should be an option to respond to sale items.. so you can tell the tossers publicly that there shit is overpriced.
> 
> because they cant be challenged on there pricing on there thread, they constantly get away with it.. and ive no doubt some unsuspecting member will fall for it..
> 
> mods.... allow us to post on sale threads. it would allow us to warn others of overpriced items or rip off merchants.


I'm not going to get into the question of being allowed to reply to for sale threads.
However, why do you expect to be able to 'challenge' the price at which something is offered for sale? It's nothing to do with you. If X offers a widget for £y and someone is happy to pay £y then that's their business. If you think that the widget is worth only £y/2 then you can negotiate or not buy it.

Conversely if X offers the widget, which is something you've been wanting for ages, at a ridiculously low price would you then post up a warning that X is selling too cheaply - or snap it up with relish?

Be honest now.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Not wanting to pick on any particular item for sale and people do have the right to ask whatever they like for there own property/goods but surely it is everyones interest to have a reply option then :
1/ you can monitor sales in the open.
2/ if anyone knows about the seller good or bad they comment.
3/ negotiating in the open surely can only be beneficial.

I was looking at the bumper/washer caps on sale at £20, I bought them brand new from audi for£9.48 each Inc vat , so unless your car is the right colour these are not a good buy are they??? I know he has to post them out of that £20 but would rather buy new.

Please allow posts in the buy section


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

skitty said:


> Not wanting to pick on any particular item for sale and people do have the right to ask whatever they like for there own property/goods but surely it is everyones interest to have a reply option then :
> 1/ you can monitor sales in the open.
> 2/ if anyone knows about the seller good or bad they comment.
> 3/ negotiating in the open surely can only be beneficial.
> ...


and this is my point exactly.. theres loads of posts like that, where the item is cheaper to buy new. but because it never gets challenged as we cant post on it people continue to overprice things. and yeah you could argue people can charge what they want, but to me its just ripping off fellow members


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alun said:


> skitty said:
> 
> 
> > Not wanting to pick on any particular item for sale and people do have the right to ask whatever they like for there own property/goods but surely it is everyones interest to have a reply option then :
> ...


+1


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL James 

I bought my actual hardtop with fitting kit for way less than that, what a tool 

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

trev said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > give me admin rights for a day trev  will have some fun m8
> ...


Genius :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll agree with Brittan here.

For pity's sake, if someone is buying parts for a car it's a fair assumption that they are an adult. They're big enough to make their own choices and own mistakes. We're quick enough to moan when some authority or organisation sticks their noses into our business yet if anything ever goes wrong in our lives all of a sudden it's someone else's fault and they should have prevented it! You can't have it both ways.

It's not the forum's responsibility to manage these sale items. It's not reasonable to expect people who don't get paid for their time to have any involvement whatsoever in these transactions. As I understand it the replies were turned off simply to keep the sales section tidy and simple and that's fair enough. Jae's forum - Jae's choice. We don't pay to use the forum so none of us have any grounds to make demands on it.

I appreciate people's motivations come from a sense of community spirit but as a society we seem to have forgotten that risk is an inherant part of life and that we all have responsibility to deal with our own lives. If you saw that Tesco were selling a particular toaster cheaper than Argos would you go and stand outside your local branch of Argos with a placard warning all their customers that they might get ripped off? Of course you wouldn't - so why _demand_ that you should be able to do here what you'd never think of doing anywhere else?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mark Davies said:


> I'll agree with Brittan here.
> 
> For pity's sake, if someone is buying parts for a car it's a fair assumption that they are an adult. They're big enough to make their own choices and own mistakes. We're quick enough to moan when some authority or organisation sticks their noses into our business yet if anything ever goes wrong in our lives all of a sudden it's someone else's fault and they should have prevented it! You can't have it both ways.
> 
> ...


so mark if i read you correctly...........even if the forum knows it has a scammer flogging parts or a seller flogging for 60% added profit the admin shouldnt intervene to protect us the gen pop? if that is the case i disagree completely and would prefer to have Jamman shout out loud that so and so is flogging crap or scamming as i trust him over a buyer i have never had dealings with tbh. thats just imho


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

A scammer is different - that's someone acting illegally. But if people are genuinely selling parts they're entitled to ask whatever they want for them - if somebody chooses to pay that money then that's no business of anyone else. As I say, none of us spend our time warning people about over-spending in our high street shops. We all accept that some places can be more expensive than others and it's up to individuals if they want to shop around or not. Why should it be any different here?

Ever since the replies were switched off there have been a group of people going on about it like a dog with a bone. We don't pay to use the forum. Nobody gets paid to run the forum. The owner decided it was too much trouble and effort to manage all the stuff that was going on in the for sale section so simplified it. As I say, their forum so their choice. As far as I'm concerned, that's how it is. Full stop. But of late we've had all kinds of ridiculous suggestions about actions the forum should take to prevent scammers and prevent people getting ripped-off, all of which would require a lot of effort from people not being paid for their time.

My argument is that no action is necessary from the forum. All it needs is for us to realise we are grown adults and take responsibility to manage our own risks with our own transactions and stop expecting that someone else is going to hold our hands and lead us safely through it.


----------



## skitty (Apr 1, 2011)

So in a nut shell do your homework first?? a quick ring to Audi dealer and get a new price then you will have an idea how much you want to pay second hand.

Personaly When a part costs 60 quid new and I am offered it 2nd hand for 50 quid it is a no brainer, I go to Dealer and pick it up, no postage , no hassle and brand new.

As Mark says it really is up to ourselves to check prices out but appreciate people like Jamie shouting out now and again :wink:


----------

